# Steak and sweets tonight....



## Tannehill Kid (Mar 10, 2008)

That's a manwich.  Looks great.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 11, 2008)

I'd eat that!


----------



## john a (Mar 11, 2008)

Looking good, great picture


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 11, 2008)

Todd you're a Food Artist!!!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Mar 11, 2008)

Looks great Bam,


----------



## wittdog (Mar 11, 2008)

Looks awsome....your son did a great job.


----------



## wittdog (Mar 11, 2008)

Bamaquer said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does he want to cook all the time yet?
My guy does.


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 11, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I'd eat that!


I'd eat ALL that! :P 
Very nice. Wish I could get my kid off the couch and cook me something like that!


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh my goodness does that ever look incredible. 

Wow.


----------



## Damar12 (Mar 11, 2008)

Now that's what ya teach ya younguns, how to Que in Bama. I love it.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 11, 2008)

That looks damn good!


----------



## surfinsapo (Mar 11, 2008)

That looks so good man!!! Great job!!! Keep them coming!!!


----------



## cleglue (Mar 15, 2008)

Those look fantastic.


----------

